# Input on calling geese



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I wanted to hear how you guys call inn your geese ? When we call them we first get them looking our way.....using anything highpitched.....after we have them looking we start double clucking....if we have reaction...like a few break offs or a slowing wing beat...we blow whatever made them change course all the way to the ground.....if they don't like what we our blowing we just start getting faster and faster and sometimes use a comeback call mixed in with the double cluck.....what ever we are using when they lock up we blow until they are back flapping...just wanted to hear some different opinions ?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I like to make a lot of noise when they're close, within a hundred yards to make them commit. If they're coming strong I'll let the decoys do the work and let them keep coming and throw in a few clucks to keep them coming but if they break I hit them hard. Most guys make a lot of noise when the geese are several hundred yards out and then tone it down when they get in close and that isn't what real geese do. Next time you're watching a flock on the ground watch what happens when a flock comes into land. They usually get real excited right as they're coming in...not when they're 300 yds out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2004)

Watch Fred Zinks "Ancient Art of Paralyzing" I'd have to say the way he explains how he calls would be the only "Real" way, I've watched a ton of flocks on the ground and they always seem to not want the flying geese to come to them, like geese landing are going to be eating "Their" food.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Just like JOnes said..

If your hunting a hot field the birds are coming in anyway, so you dont have to go nuts on the calling.. I llike to give them a a little callin when there far out and then match it up with the flock when they get closer, if all I hear is intermittent clucks and moans then I give it right back, and vise versa .. If the flock is very vocal then I'm vocal, but I have seen them come in not making a single sound, and from what I have seen your better not calling in this situation.

Biggest thing is to learn to read the geese on what they want to hear, if you see them react to certain call, keep it coming..

Its also important not too have everyone in the blind making the same sounds...

.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I agree with Maddy. Read the birds. 
Typically I do a lot of callling earlier in the season, and tone down as the season progresses and birds become "call shy"
Call shy-A term used when geese hear ****ty calling by lots of hunters and are turned off by calling. Usually in over-hunted public areas.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was gonna say that.....They are all shy of my calling!!!!!!


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

i usually get the birds attention with some noise and when they face up comin at me i double cluck at them once i know they are comitted i give them a couple honks and maybe answer to what they are doin all matters on the day


----------



## al (Apr 14, 2004)

For me up here in northern ontario I give them a few loud honks to get their attention, as they move in the area I call it faster and some double clucking inbetween. Then double clucking and constant short honks, maybe pausing for a few seconds and then call again. By this time I'll know if their going to commit, and if they do i'll let her rip and get them excited while gliding. If for some reason they turn away at the last second I'll give them several loud honks to let them know to get back here.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Another thing you will notice when watching live geese is the pace of their honks in relation to their wingbeats.

You can tell when a goose is backwinging without even seeing the goose. It's pretty basic. Their chest muscles are connected to their wings and inside of the chest is of course their lungs. The honk is pushed by the contracting of the breast muscle.

I might be wrong, but this is my observation after years of watching park geese land.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

In my opinion everyone call too much. Geese are generally quiet on the ground. They are too buzy eating. When the weather is bad birds tend to talk to each other more. Regardless in the wind your call can't be hear beyond 100 yards anyway. The hunting videos out there tend to be marketing tool to sell " Calls".


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The best attention grabber on the market is the flag. I hear alot of guys going nuts on calls when the birds they are calling more than likely can't hear them, and I cant help but laugh. Its been said, and I would agree, that "I would rather leave my gun at home then my flag". That said, reading the geese is by far the best way judge how much calling you need. We have all seen the days where you could be doing the Mexican Hat dance out in the middle of your decoys in blaze orange and the geese would come and sit right next to ya. Some of these times they come in without making a sound and you may be double cluckin them all the way to the ground, but they really dont care. We have also seen the days where everything is set up perfectly, but for some reason you cant finish geese. Then calling very sparingly or not at all with more flagging may be your meal ticket. We all know there is a ton of different scenarios for success, which is why we shouldnt get into a rut when calling. Many people, myself included, fall into their routine way too easily. Mix it up out there, learn new notes (but not in the field) and learn what they are used for. But above all, read the birds, let them tell you what they want.


----------

